# Sage Barista Pro - Change hot water spout temp?



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi,

Apologies if this has already been answered but most temperature posts seem related to the shot temp, mine is in relation to the spout temp.

I am wondering on the Sage Barista Pro;

1. What the standard hot water spout temp is? (Degrees Celsius - Cant find it stated in Sage manual)

2. If this single parameter can be adjusted?

3. Or does it go up/down based on the Espresso shot temp setting?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

tomsweddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies if this has already been answered but most temperature posts seem related to the shot temp, mine is in relation to the spout temp.
> 
> ...


 I measured it about 70C 
And no it doesn't go up or down. 
It's pretty much perfect temp for topping up coffee so probably no need to change.


----------



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks Tom.


----------

